# What does your desk look like?



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, simple enough. Post a pic of your desk. Assuming you have one...
This is mine.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 18, 2008)

My computer desk's prety bare because the desktop's in a shared room; I get yelled at by my sister if I clutter it up.

The desk in my room is covered with mountains of things. Loads of books, sketchpads, half-finished drawings, games, bags of bird food, Pokemon figurines, pencils and pens and all sorts. I haven't used it as an actual desk (as opposed to a messy storage facility) in years.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 18, 2008)

Whole thing
Close up 1
Close up 2


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 19, 2008)

The entire thing.

A closer look.

This is where I spend roughly 90% of my day. Gaze upon its clutterness in awe, gaze, I say! (Also, gaze upon that little sunflowered placemat! I have it there because I eat on my desk. And by the way, that black contraption to the left that says "Dell" with all the Pokemon toys on it is a bass enhancer. Yeah. It's pretty cool, my computer has a good speaker system~ And the big gray thing to the right with the phone attached to it is my scanner/printer/fax machine! Whoo~)


----------



## Renteura (Aug 19, 2008)

I have the same Totodile figure as you, Arylett. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh wow, really? ;;Checks;; You do! I didn't notice that! Ooh, that's cool~ :D


----------



## CNiall (Aug 19, 2008)

My desk is inanely cluttered at the moment--there's a keyboard (?_? I don't even have a desktop computer on my desk) with two scientific calculators (the second of which I didn't even know I had until I discovered it under a pile of schoolbooks) and an obnoxious amount of paper artfully arranged around it. The paper's probably the oddest thing: I don't draw, write, or do anything much that would necessitate the use of so many sheets of lined A4 paper, but they end up scattered across my desk anyway.

I've also got three books--Nineteen Eighty-Four, something by H.G. Wells (The Time Machine?) and one which eludes me completely--lurking around the desk somewhere, along with a disc or two (the Ubuntu 8.04 LiveCD and a blank one that I've been meaning to use for something I can't remember, I think). 

Bear in mind that this was written from memory after a day of travelling from Nuweiba to Liverpool at around 6 a.m. , so it's extremely likely that I've forgotten something, although why you'd care is beyond me. I'd post a picture, but I can't find the cable that connects the camera to the computer. :|


----------



## Jetx (Aug 19, 2008)

Everything that's currently on my desk, from left to right;
top shelf: wooden turtle my friend bought me, speaker, desk lamp that I never use, CD collection, deodorant, speaker, television
second shelf (half the size): a bunch of pokémon game cartridges, keys, old train ticket, various wrappers, radio remote for a radio I don't even have anymore, remote for iPod station thing, iPod station thing, wires for something I'm not sure about
Main area: a few sheets of paper, WiFi USB stick and a wire for it, CD case, DS, volume/bass control for the speakers, lots of plugs and wires for many wonderful things, a mobile phone that I never use, scissors, a computer screen (hi!), a CD case (for one game, whereas the other could fit a good 20)
Pull-out shelf thing: keyboard, mouse

now you just have to picture it or something. You'll probably be completely wrong


----------



## surskitty (Aug 19, 2008)

Cluttered and made of particleboard.  It is slowly disintegrating.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 19, 2008)

One word: Mess.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 20, 2008)

The only picture I have of my desk:








Now includes 1 free upside down me. :D


----------



## spaekle (Aug 20, 2008)

May or may not be representative of my actual artistic capabilties, but I didn't feel like taking a long-ass time and my camera doesn't work. >:[

It's pretty accurate though. A bit more random clutter and crap IRL, but yeah.


----------

